# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  4,5 triệu dế Android dính mã độc NotCompatible

## seo_bds

*Công ty bảo mật Lookout cho biết mã độc có tên "NotCompatible" đã lây nhiễm tới 4,5 triệu thiết bị Android tại Mỹ, tính từ tháng 1/2013.*

Thông tin trên được Lookout công bố sau 2 năm nghiên cứu loại virus này. Theo _Lookout_, mã độc NotCompatible được phát hiện từ năm 2012, đang ngày càng trở nên tinh vi và nguy hiểm hơn. Căn cứ vào các con số thống kê trên 50 triệu người dùng của công ty thì có tới 4,5 triệu người dùng tại Mỹ đã từng bị NotCompatible đe dọa.
NotCompatible lây lan thông qua hình thức _"drive-by download"_ lên các trang web hợp lệ đã bị tấn công. Khi người dùng lướt web từ điện thoại di động, họ sẽ vô tình tải mã độc _NotCompatible._ Loại mã độc này sau đó sẽ kích hoạt các cửa sổ cập nhật/cài ứng dụng nghe có vẻ rất thuyết phục như _"Security.Update"_ _(vá bảo mật)_ hoặc _Flash Player._
Trong một số trường hợp khác, loại mã độc này sẽ được gửi từ các địa chỉ email đã bị hacker chiếm quyền điều khiển. Hình thức lây lan này có thể khiến khoảng 20.000 máy bị nhiễm NotCompatible mỗi ngày. Thậm chí, hacker còn lừa người dùng tự cài đặt mã độc bằng cách gửi file đính kèm có nội dung _"vá bảo mật"_ trong email.

NotCompatible có thể giả dạng các bản vá bảo mật

Hoặc các phần mềm hợp lệ
Trong một số trường hợp khác, các mẩu thư rác quảng cáo cũng sẽ chứa đường dẫn độc và lây nhiễm mã độc tới người dùng Android.
Mục tiêu của hacker trong trường hợp này là lây lan virus càng rộng càng tốt và tạo ra một mạng botnet _(bao gồm nhiều máy bị nhiễm mã độc)_ khổng lồ. Botnet có thể được dùng cho nhiều mục đích khác nhau  _(ví dụ, đào Bitcoin hoặc tấn công DDOS),_ song Lookout cho biết họ đã phát hiện bằng chứng cho thấy các hacker đứng đằng sau NotCompatible đang cho thuê mạng botnet của mình để gửi thư rác hoặc mua vé sự kiện số lượng lớn từ các trang Ticketmaster, Live Nation, EventShopper và Craigslist. Một vài hacker cũng đã cho thuê mạng botnet tạo được từ NotCompatible để tấn công vào các tài khoản _WordPress._
Nguy hiểm hơn, phiên bản thứ 3 của Lookout cho phép các thiết bị đã bị lây nhiễm có thể tự trao đổi thông tin với nhau thông qua các kênh mã hóa. Hacker cũng đã tìm ra cách để mã hóa liên lạc từ máy chủ botnet tới các thiết bị lây nhiễm, khiến cho các công ty bảo mật khó có thể phát hiện và diệt loại mã độc này. Lookout cho biết phiên bản này _"đã đạt đến một mức độ tinh vi và phức tạp mới",_ đánh dấu lần đầu tiên số lượng máy bị ảnh hưởng bởi mã độc Android ngang ngửa với PC thập niên 90.

----------

